# 20.5.4.RC6 Downloaded to Mini



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

This update contains the channel logos in the guide. Haven't seen much else.

No Bolt in my setup.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

It supports quick play. Press play and it should prompt to press select to start quick play. Kmttg is unable to remote control this version.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

By when should everyone get this update? Did you sign up for a priority list?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TazExprez said:


> By when should everyone get this update? Did you sign up for a priority list?


Nobody on this Forum knows for sure or would tell if they did know, but it normally takes about a week for priority list to get the update after release.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I just noticed it this morning on my Mini and I didn't sign up for a priority list this time.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

TazExprez said:


> Did you sign up for a priority list?


Yes I did.

And when I said it supported Quick Play this was with a Roamio (I don't own the Bolt). Gotta say, it works pretty darn well. :up:

I stumbled in to the feature while trying to apply the Select Play Select 30 Select code and it kept toggling quick play. I eventually got 30 sec skip to work, but it seemed to be interfering.

Hopefully kmttg will be able to add support for the changes? I'm not sure how this usually goes.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

how do you enable quick play? Hitting play twice? Or is it something new in the settings?


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

thefisch said:


> how do you enable quick play? Hitting play twice? Or is it something new in the settings?


Press Play and it should prompt you to press Select to toggle quick play.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks, will check my mini later to see if it's updated. I had noticed it did not quick hide the pause ads yesterday so it may have restarted from the update install.

EDIT: No update for me.


----------

